# How long should a 15 mile ride take?



## Twizzel (8 February 2008)

I've got a sponsored ride on Sunday with my riding school. It's in aid of Cornwall Air Ambulance, and it's 15 miles.

Was just wondering how long it's likely to take? Will probably have a mixture of walk/trot interspersed with a few canters. Am rather worried as I havn't been out of my uni flat since Tuesday morning as I've had the flu and am only just recovering now  
	
	
		
		
	


	





I reckon it will take 2 hours, is this about right or will it take longer?


----------



## cyearsley (8 February 2008)

2-2.5 hrs max depending on speed I reckon.  We ride around Bewl Water which is 14 miles and it takes anywhere from 2-2.5 hrs depending on how good the ground is and how much canter work we can do. Has taken longer in t he summer when the ground is really hard as you are much more limited. Sponsored rides of around 10 miles I think used to be about 1.5-2hrs ground and speed permitting (normally a lot of long canters).  If road work etc allow more time.  Have fun!


----------



## kombikids (8 February 2008)

sounds cool - i used to compete in cornwall and use the air ambulance so a good cause. i reckon 2.5 hours - where is it?


----------



## Tia (8 February 2008)

Well a regular person generally covers 1 mile in about 15 - 20 minutes.  You horse will be going a bit faster than you though if you are trotting and cantering aswell.  It really depends on the pace of everyone else but it could take you anywhere between 2 and 4 hours I'd say.

I used to ride 15 miles roundtrip a day.  It used to take just over an hour to get halfway, so about 2 hours but I did canter a fair amount on the way back home.


----------



## pottamus (8 February 2008)

I do pleasure rides a lot and can cover about 6 miles in 1 hour at a steady trot...so quicker with some canters or faster trot work. So you are looking  at about 2.5 hours.


----------



## MillionDollar (8 February 2008)

It depends on how fast you're going. I did a 12 mile fun ride last year and it took us 1 hour 20 minutes, so I'd say 2-2 1/2 hours.


----------



## Cuffey (9 February 2008)

6-8mph depending on ground conditions and fitness
6mph is steady jog trot
8mph if you get chance to canter some of the time


----------



## piebaldsparkle (9 February 2008)

2 to 3 hrs (depending on what the ground &amp; terrain is like and how much troting/cantering you do and how fit the horses (and riders) are!!!).


----------

